# Intel i3 vs AMD A8/A10 APU



## cacklebolt (Oct 26, 2012)

I was planing on a budget pc upgrade with primary requiremnts gaming and movies.

*|GAMES:FIFA 13,PES 13,Dirt 3,GTA 4,COD,Crysis,Assasins creed,NFS,Just Cause 2,Max Payne 3 and many more.*

Common Components(Generic)
4 gb RAM
500 gb hdd
gpu amd radeon hd 6770 / hd 7770 / hd 7750 / hd6670

now my question is should i get an amd a8 /a10 desktop apu and then get a gpu later or get an intel i3 (2nd or 3rd gen)
and invest in a gpu separately??
note that above games will be played at *medium to high* settings at *1366 x 768*
will the apu perform sufficiently well??

and also will fm2 of current piledriver cpus be compatible with future steamroller cpus??


----------



## Skud (Oct 26, 2012)

At that resolution, the IGP of Trinity will be sufficient for most games. Pair the CPU with some faster memory (DDR3-1866 and onwards) to get some extra performance. Start saving for the graphics card, you might be able to go all the way to at least a 7850 1GB. 

There's no concrete details available on Kaveri, the next-gen APU. It might just happen that AMD will stick to the older socket, but can't say for sure.


----------

